# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Maliye Bakanlığı "referandum atamaları" ile çalkalanıyor!

## bozok

*- ERBAKAN NASIL EVET’üİ OLDU - HANGİ AKP’Lİ VEKİLİNİN KARDEşİ HANGİ KOLTUğU KAPTI - EFKAN ALA’NIN YENGESİ NASIL TERFİ ETTİ*



06.09.2010 14:40

Ankara bugünlerde Maliye Bakanlığı hakkındaki inanılmaz iddialarla çalkalanıyor.

Eski başbakanlardan Necmettin Erbakan’ın *“kayıp trilyon”* davasının sulh ile sonuçlanmasından tutun da, Güneydoğu’da etkili bazı milletvekili ve bürokrat yakınlarına referandum için hangi mevki ve makamların dağıtıldığı dilden dile dolaşıyor. 

*“Sizi gidi referandumcular sizi”* dedirten iddiaların merkezinde, Maliye Bakanı Mehmet şimşek, olayların merkezinde ise “Hazine’nin koruyucusu” bir müdürlük var.

Kısa adı Bahum olan bu birimin adı Başhukuk Müşavirliği ve Muhakemat Genel Müdürlüğü.

Devletin hak ve hukukunu, vergilerimizi, yetimin, garip, gurebanın hakkını korumak öncelikle bu birimin görevi.

Referanduma günler kala Bahum’da acayip işler oluyor.

******

Bahum’da bir genel müdür, onun altında da 6’şar kişiden oluşan hukuk müşaviri, müşavir hazine avukatı ve hazine avukatları grubu görev yapıyor.

Bahum öylesine kritik bir yerdir ki torpilin değil teamüllerin işlemesi gerekiyor. üünkü devlet – hazine adına işlem yaparlar ve her tasarrufları bugünkü değil gelecekteki çocuklarımıza da sorumluluk yükler. 

Bu yüzden her kadro belli bir süre tüm kademelerde çalışır, pişer ve terfi alır.

Daha doğrusu öyleydi. Ne zaman ki, Anayasa değişikliği ve referandum sürecine girildi, burada da teamüller yıkılmaya başlandı.

******

Mayıs ayından bu yana üç hukuk müşavirliği boşaldı. Teamüllere göre, buralara 6 müşavir hazine avukatı içinden atama yapılması gerekirken, tarihinde ilk kez en alt kademede bulunan _(buraya da torpilli geldiği öne sürülen)_, 10 yılını kıtı kıtına dolduran hazine avukatları arasından atama yapıldı. 

Uğruna teamüllerin bozulduğu bu *“özel”* hukukçuların özelliklerini anlatmadan önce, normal şartlarda hukuk müşavirliğine atanması beklenen, ancak hakkı yendiği söylenen kişilerden bir hukukçu hakkında fikir verelim… 
Sözkonusu hukukçu Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesi ihalesinin İsrail’e verilmesinin aleyhinde görüş bildirmiş ve bu görüş devlet adına bağlayıcı olmuştu.

*ERBAKAN NASIL DİZE GELDİ*
Erbakan’ın ve aralarında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün de bulunduğu bir grup (kapatılan) Refah Partisi yöneticisinin “*kayıp trilyon”* davası malum.

Erbakan bu davadan hapis cezası aldı, ardından kendisine faiziyle birlikte yaklaşık 14 trilyon lira borç çıkartıldı.

Kayıp trilyon davasını devlet adına takip eden birim Bahum’du. Davayla ilgili olarak Yargıtay’da temyiz süreci devam ederken, Maliye Bakanlığı bir yandan Erbakan Hoca’nın gayrımenkullerine haciz koydurdu, öte yandan da Erbakan’a borcunu 5 yıl içinde taksitle ödemesi teklifinde bulundu. 

Yargıtay’daki karar aleyhine çıkınca Erbakan, Maliye Bakanlığı’nın teklifini kabul etti ve anlaşma yapıldı. Neticede Erbakan’ın damadı Mehmet Altınöz’ün kefaleti ve Maliye’ye 1 trilyonu peşin ödeme yapması, kalan miktarın ise taksitlere bağlanmasıyla mesele halloldu.

Bunlar kamuoyuna anlatılanlar. Perde arkası ise bambaşka...

****** 

*KAYIP TRİLYON’DA NE ZAMAN ANLAşMA SAğLANDI*
İş Ağustos ortasında bitti. O günler, Erbakan’ın Numan Kurtulmuş’la kongre mücadelesine giriştiği, Anayasa referandumuna destek verilip, verilmemesinin en şiddetli şekilde tartışıldığı günlerdi.

Erbakan’ın, *“referanduma kerhen evet”* demesi de tam bu anlaşmanın arkasına denk geldi!..

İddialara göre dosyayı bizzat Maliye Bakanı Mehmet şimşek takip etti. Davaya da, dosya da başından itibaren müdahil oldu.

Kayıp trilyon dosyasının takibini - olağan şartlar altında - ilk bakan hukuk müşavirinin yapması gerekiyor. Ancak bu dosya özel muameleye tabi tutularak ilk bakan müşavirden alındı ve 2004 yılında Erzurum’dan getirilen, Bakana çok yakın bir başka hukuk müşavirine verildi.

Davaya ilişkin karara çok ciddi itirazlarda bulunulması ve temyize gidilmesi gerekirken, bundan vazgeçildi. Dahası böylesi yüklü miktarlardaki alacak davalarında anlaşmayla gidilirken Danıştay’dan görüş istenmesi gerekiyordu. Ama yapılmadı. Maliyecilerin ifadesiyle *“ucube”* taksitlendirmelere gidildi. 

üzetle devlet değil, Erbakan kollandı.

****

Dahası da var…

O süreçte Erbakan’ın damadı Maliye Bakanlığı’na resmen çadır kurdu. 

Kefaleti de kendi adına değil, şirket adına verdi. Yani yarın öbür gün şirket batsa veya kapatılsa yapacak bir şey yok.

Bitmedi…

Damat ilk taksiti ödedikten sonra sadece Erbakan’ın değil, diğer borçluların icra takipleri de durduruldu!

*“Kayıp trilyon”* davasının başka kazananları da oldu.

Dosyayı takip eden hukuk müşaviri geçtiğimiz günlerde 10 yılını doldurur doldurmaz, önündeki 6 müşavir hazine avukatının üzerinden sıçrayıp, hukuk müşaviri oldu. Bu kıymetli hukukçunun yakın vade de Başhukuk Müşavirliği ve Muhakemat Genel Müdürlüğü’ne bile getirileceği konuşuluyor.

******

*KARDEşİ İüİN TEHDİT EDEN VEKİL*
Maliye Bakanlığı’nın bu en önemli biriminde yaşananlar *“kayıp trilyon”*dan ibaret değil… 

Yukarıda, üç hukuk müşavirliğinin boşaldığını belirtmiştik. Birisi, Erbakan Hoca sayesinde doldu ya, şimdi diğerlerine bakalım…

İki yeni hukuk müşavirinin ataması da yine teamüller alt-üst edilerek gerçekleştirildi.

Edindiğimiz bilgilere göre iki müşavirden ilkinin arkasında bir AKP milletvekili var.

Vekili adı Yaşar Eryılmaz.

Ataması yapılan kişi de kardeşi Nihat Eryılmaz.

Kardeş Eryılmaz’da müşavirlik için gereken 10 yıl çalışma şartını henüz doldurdu.

Vekil Eryılmaz AKP’den önce bakanlık yapmış, Güneydoğu’daki etkisinden dolayı bizzat Başbakan Erdoğan’ın teklifiyle AKP’den milletvekili olmuş, ama aradığını bulamadığı için rahatsızlığı kamuoyuna da yansımış bir isim.

Eryılmaz’ın *“Bugüne kadar hiçbir isteğimi yerine getirmediniz. Bari kardeşimi hukuk müşaviri yapın, yoksa* *arkamdaki milletvekilleriyle birlikte desteğimi çekerim”* demesinden sonra bu atamanın yapıldığı öne sürülüyor.


*EFKAN ALA’NIN YENGESİ*

Gelelim üçüncü atamaya…

Bu değerli hukukçu da Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Efkan Ala’nın, Diyarbakır Valiliği döneminde yardımcılığını yapan bir ismin eşi oluyor.

Ala’nın desteğini alan müşavir Maliye’nin önce merkez teşkilatında hazine avukatlığı yapıyor. Ama yetmiyor, “Yengemizi doğrudan Bakanlık hukuk müşavirliğine getirin” deniliyor.

Bu atama kanunen mümkün olmayınca yine arkadan dolanma taktiği uygulanıyor. Tayini önce Başhukuk Müşavirliğine çıkarılıyor. Ala’nın yengesi burada sadece birkaç hafta çalışıyor.

Ve final…

Bakan şimşek, *“İşte teamülleriniz de oldu, daha ne istiyorsunuz”* deyince, geçtik Hukuk Müşavirliğini, doğrudan Daire Başkanı yapılırken, bayan hukukçu bir hayli uzun atlamış oluyor.

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, anayasa değişiklikleriyle “yargıya demokrasi getireceklerini” söylüyor. Ama bu yaşanlar gelen demokrasinin Bush’un Irak’a götürdüğü demokrasiye benzeyebileceğini hissettiriyor.

****

Maliye’den son bir not: Duyduğumuza göre, kayıp trilyon davası basına sızdığında Bakanlık yöneticileri, tüm hukuk müşavirlerini toplayıp, *“sızma”*nın nereden olduğunu araştırmış, tehdit ve hakaretler gırla gitmiş. Odatv’nin bu haberinden sonra aynı yönteme başvurmamalarını tavsiye ediyoruz, zira bu iddialar ve başkaları Maliye’yi çoktan aşmış durumda!.. 

*Müyesser Yıldız*
Odatv.com

----------

